# Goat Balancer?



## numbskull (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone feeding their boys Manna Pro's Goat Balancer? I don't see anything on the specs label that's not good for packers ...but I could be missing something?
here's a link to product on valleyvet
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=f9c4459c-319c-43dd-ab06-2ad6d99e7650&gas=goat

it looks to be a good way to feed ammonium chloride plus some other good stuff to the boys? Opinions?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

quite high in protein/energy - in my opinion too high for wethers. The ca-ratio also isn't very good.

I don't see the sense in feeding goats concentrates when one of the reasons goats are priced as packers is that they can live off the land.

If they are used to concentrates they loose that ability. And all it does, is taking money out of your pocket and ease your conscience.


----------

